
Tell Trump How to Make America Great - entwife
https://apply.ptt.gov/yourstory/
======
IvyMike
A tiny bit more information here: [https://www.greatagain.gov/serve-
america.html](https://www.greatagain.gov/serve-america.html)

"If Senate confirmation is required for the position you are nominated for,
the Senate committee that reviews those nominations may ask you to provide
additional information."

Apparently if you want one of the following positions, you start by filling
out a form on a website.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_positions_filled_by_pr...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_positions_filled_by_presidential_appointment_with_Senate_confirmation)

~~~
mizzao
If you were an executive, this is how you would hire people, right? (Instead
of only tapping people that you already know.)

------
6stringmerc
It'd be really interesting to read all the free-response messages eventually
or see a word-cloud like representation of themes.

We'll see if my desire to use RICO to knock down the RIAA & LiveNation power
consolidation a few pegs gets any traction.

------
johnwheeler
What does "PTT" stand for on "ptt.gov"?

~~~
jetsnoc
Entirely a guess, presidential transition team?

------
elihu
Is this site actually affiliated with Donald Trump or is it just something
some random person put up?

edit: I suppose the .gov domain makes it look legitimate, but I was hoping for
some further word of explanation.

~~~
galdosdi
The US General Services Administration owns that domain, according to web-
based WHOIS on nic.gov. The .gov domain name is exclusively used by the US
government.

Agency : General Services Administration Organization : GSA Domain Name :
PTT.GOV Status : ACTIVE

$ jwhois ptt.gov [Querying whois.nic.gov] [whois.nic.gov] % DOTGOV WHOIS
Server ready Domain Name: PTT.GOV Status: ACTIVE

>>> Last update of whois database: 2016-11-18T21:36:22Z <<< Please be advised
that this whois server only contains information pertaining to the .GOV
domain. For information for other domains please use the whois server at
RS.INTERNIC.NET.

~~~
schoen
> The .gov domain name is exclusively used by the US government.

Not directly:

[http://www.ca.gov/](http://www.ca.gov/)
[https://www.bart.gov/](https://www.bart.gov/)

(and many other entities at government levels other than Federal)

~~~
dragonwriter
.gov used to have broader rules and there are a lot of grandfathered domains.

------
Jyefet
Can't tell if this is legitimate or not... but either way I wouldn't submit
anything - it's probably just a ploy so that your email is added to his
database...

~~~
bargl
You can just use [https://www.mailinator.com/](https://www.mailinator.com/)

------
erbo
I submitted the following:

"I would Make America Great Again by forcing the medical monopolies to break
up, by prosecuting them under 15 USC (the Sherman, Clayton, and Robinson-
Patman Acts), which the President can direct to be done on his own, without
input from Congress. This would cause prices of medical goods and services to
drop by 50-80% or more, solve many of our economic problems, and usher in a
new era of prosperity. See the writings of Karl Denninger for details,
www.market-ticker.org."

If we _don 't_ do this, and if it isn't done within a year, the Federal Budget
and economy are headed for collapse. See: [https://www.market-ticker.org/akcs-
www?post=231661](https://www.market-ticker.org/akcs-www?post=231661)

~~~
refurb
Exactly what medical monopolies are you referring to? Hospitals, insurance
companies and drug companies are pretty fragmented markets which is one of the
reasons for the complexity of US healthcare and high costs.

~~~
dragonwriter
Insurance companies are often I regional oligopolies, hospitals similarly and
in some cases regional monopolies, and drug companies (like anything IP-
dependent, particularly patent-dependent) are straight-out state-granted
monopolies.

------
mahesh_rm
Couldn't Government center "Supposedly Central Head Logo" and "Supposedly
Central Submission Field"? It is very simple CSS and it is painful to watch.

------
Arinerron
How does this relate to the topic of the site

~~~
elihu
I would consider Obama's "we the people" online petition tool to be relevant
to this site (even if individual petitions might not be).

If Trump is setting up something similar, why wouldn't it be on-topic?

